
Hackers can trick a Tesla into accelerating by 50 miles per hour - occamschainsaw
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615244/hackers-can-trick-a-tesla-into-accelerating-by-50-miles-per-hour/
======
ex4
If Tesla is Apple, I would definitely never going to buy an Android car.

